# Moving to Dubai in October



## ZAmin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm planning to move to Dubai in October this year. I'm looking for a step by step guide starting from:

A) Renting a short-term apt till i secure a job.
- where to rent
- lowest possible budget to rent in a decent safe place
- any other important detail to keep in mind
B) How to go about finding jobs
- what type of jobs do expats get
- on avg salary
- do we have ppl on this forum who hire? or looking to hire?
C) Renting a car on visit visa ( International driving license)
D) Medical Insurance 
E) Any other important details.

I'm sorry if this is a report however, i was unable to find a proper guide "all in one" for someone who wants to move to Dubai. So , really looking forward to a favorable response . 

A bit about myself (very short and crisp) so you guys can guide accordingly.

- 26 yrs
- Married and about to have a kid (when i move my kid would be 2months old)
- 4 years of Multinational experience in Telecom industry (Customer services)
- Limited savings for this move to Dubai

If you need to know more lemme know 

Thanks and regards,
Zain


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Try looking through the a Stickies - it's what they are there for. Or you can hire a butler to do it for you. You will need to become a bit more self reliant than expecting an up to date answer to all this questions, in one place, other than by reading a lot.


----------



## ZAmin (Sep 12, 2012)

Relax buddy don't answer if you don't want to.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

As "Buddy" said, you need to invest a little time in reading before you can hope for better answers. The stickies are the right place to start as suggested.


----------



## tasha212 (Dec 15, 2013)

chestnut said:


> As "Buddy" said, you need to invest a little time in reading before you can hope for better answers. The stickies are the right place to start as suggested.


There is a residence guide to Dubai that I downloaded that was helpful... Its called Explorer Dubai Residents Guide.. That was very helpful to me... Also an eBook "At Home in Dubai".. Also try to connect w someone already living there through Facebook or on this site... I'm moving to Dubai next month and have found this to be helpful... Hope that helps


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

ZAmin said:


> Relax buddy don't answer if you don't want to.


 He's offering sound advice, buddy. These are common questions. Spend a couple of hours reading the wealth of relevant information on here, using the stickies and search function, then ask your specifics. Really, you'll get a lot more out of it.

The reason you won't find an 'all in one' guide, is because no two cases are really the same.
People come here from all over the world, with different situations, age, status, experience, expectation etc.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

I think one of the reasons why people are unwilling to give it to you that easily is because, there are already threads about it. Use the stickies or search function.

And all of us, have spend countless hours reading here. Maybe even days, weeks and month, at which we checked for more useful information.

This is one of the things you have to deal with when moving to a new country. 

Having that said, you should try and see if you have friends already in Dubai, or those who have been in Dubai ( or who have friends there). That will give you a better impression, and might be helpful. 

Dubizzle is a good place to find details about housing. Dubai is overall safe.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

tasha212 said:


> There is a residence guide to Dubai that I downloaded that was helpful... Its called Explorer Dubai Residents Guide.. That was very helpful to me... Also an eBook "At Home in Dubai".. Also try to connect w someone already living there through Facebook or on this site... I'm moving to Dubai next month and have found this to be helpful... Hope that helps


I bought both books via Kindle. I can't put @Home in Dubai down. Thank you so much. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## tasha212 (Dec 15, 2013)

You're welcome.. I see your moniker says Brklyn.. Do u live in NYC or is that ur name? I'm asking BC I currently live in the Bronx


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

ZAmin said:


> Relax buddy don't answer if you don't want to.


Hmm, what side to take in this...

a). Member since Feb 2013, made 841 posts and with a reputation of 7949

or

b). Member since September 2012, who has only made *9* posts and having a reputation of a big fat ZERO.

Not to mention the glaringly obvious problems of...
No job to come to
No residency, thus not legally being able to rent a 'standard' apartment - hotel for you pal!
And limited finances to back all this up with.

I would suggest you take your relaxation pills, put your helmet on and start reading (_apologies or thanks to a certain Mr. Bowie)_


----------



## tasha212 (Dec 15, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Hmm, what side to take in this...
> 
> a). Member since Feb 2013, made 841 posts and with a reputation of 7949
> 
> ...


There's no need to be obnoxious or rude... I never claimed to be an expert on anything.. All I did was give the person 2 or 3 resources that I've found helpful... I think that's nicer than constantly telling people to go back and read the threads... In ever advised anyone to move to Dubai or not... You're a jerk... If u don't want to answer a persons questions then don't respond... I do think its good to go back and read old threads because I do it all the time...


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

tasha212 said:


> There's no need to be obnoxious or rude... I never claimed to be an expert on anything.. All I did was give the person 2 or 3 resources that I've found helpful... I think that's nicer than constantly telling people to go back and read the threads... In ever advised anyone to move to Dubai or not... You're a jerk... If u don't want to answer a persons questions then don't respond... I do think its good to go back and read old threads because I do it all the time...


Hey Tasha212 - if you took the time to read what I wrote, you would clearly see that it was directed at the original poster and not at you, so back off with the personal insults.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tasha212 said:


> There's no need to be obnoxious or rude... I never claimed to be an expert on anything.. All I did was give the person 2 or 3 resources that I've found helpful... I think that's nicer than constantly telling people to go back and read the threads... In ever advised anyone to move to Dubai or not... You're a jerk... If u don't want to answer a persons questions then don't respond... I do think its good to go back and read old threads because I do it all the time...


Please do not insult other forum members, it's against the rules! Thank you,


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

tasha212 said:


> You're welcome.. I see your moniker says Brklyn.. Do u live in NYC or is that ur name? I'm asking BC I currently live in the Bronx


Born, raised and still in Brooklyn.
I graduated from CMSV in the Boogie Down.
I'm going to PM you with my info.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Born, raised and still in Brooklyn. I graduated from CMSV in the Boogie Down. I'm going to PM you with my info.


Tasha,
I can't PM you from my iPhone. I'll do it later.


----------



## tasha212 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Tasha,
> I can't PM you from my iPhone. I'll do it later.


Ok cool


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

tasha212 said:


> Ok cool


I finally PM'd you.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are seriously considering moving to Dubai with no job, a wife and a two month old baby you really need to reconsider. Coming to live here without a job if you are single is just a little bit dumb but doing so with a young family would be galacticaly stupid. 
There are many reasons why it would be a ridiculous plan but as most of those are contained in the stickies I'll just point out one. Healthcare, unless you have a decent job to come to how would you cover hospital bills. A friends child recently had to go to hospital for a week and the final bill came out at just over 100,000 Dirhams but as he had health insurance it was covered. Without a job you will have to pay for every trip to the DR or Hospital.


----------



## ZAmin (Sep 12, 2012)

thanks guys for your posts . Its really helpful , just one last thing i have heard that doing business in dubai you need to have a sponsor for 51% if that is true how does the govt. protect your investment then? i have been reading about it on the official DED website but cudnt find nething about this. Can you help?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ZAmin said:


> if that is true how does the govt. protect your investment then?


It doesn't - thats your job using the legal system here and your own business skills.

Or you can set up a Freezone company and own everything, but be subject to some constraints.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

To be honest, if I were you I wouldn't make the move. Why?

- no job secured
- no savings 
- new born baby
- the work experience you have in the sector you worked in will give you a low salary


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Froglet said:


> To be honest, if I were you I wouldn't make the move. Why?
> 
> - no job secured
> - no savings
> ...


I agree with the above. This is not the country to be in without job and savings. It could easily turn into a full blown nightmare...


----------

